# Flourocarbon Leaders



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been pompano fishing for several years and usually do OK but never really tear 'em up.

I always use the ready made double-drop leaders you buy at the tackle shops. I just bought some flourocarbon and figured I would make my own leaders. Ifigured I would tie the hooks directly to the line because that would be where it would be most important to not have any hardware. The rest of the places where the line and weight attaches I was going to useswivels because it doesn't seem as important to be invisible because it's away from the bait. Any thoughts or experience ?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't use any hardware at all on your two hook rigs. The flourocarbon is a good idea for the leader material. Look around for the 100 to 200 yard spools of flourocarbon. There is no need to use the high priced stuff on the 25 yard spools. P-line and triple fish make some good flourocarbon. Tie dropper loops on your leader and loop the hooks on. Have a loop at the bottom of your leader for the sinker and a small loop at the top to tie your line to. That way if you want a long leader you can crank the whole setup thru your tip.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Too late. I already bought a 25 yard spool just because I was putting in an order at Cabela's the other night and saw it was on sale. I think I paid $6.99. I figured 25 yards was enough to make several leaders and to see if it makes any difference. Seems like I saw the 200 yard spools at Academy for around $15 - $20.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Cabela's has the triplefish flourocarbon leader material in the 100 yard spools. It is a little tougher than the flourocarbon line. A 100 yard spool of 25 is 20.00. You can find ande flouroin tackle shops in the 50 yard spools but you never see the 100 yard spools except in the heavier tests. Good luck with your fishing.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

for pompano it will alot of times be the difference between catching fish and not, use 15 lb. flouro. for pompano


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

I've always tried to use the lightest tackle possible for pomps. 15# to 17# leader material. I use about 3 ft. and make loops, tying them off with double overhand knots at the end and 2 more between the end loop and the top of the line where the swivel will be. I usually tie a #10 or #12 (whichever is available) barrell swival at the top of the line. the loops on the lineare to be run the eyelets on the hooks and the pyramid weight and then drop them thru the loop created from doing so. It also make it easy to remove them for transport. It seems that the lighter tackle I use, the more fish I catch. Good luck and I hope this helps. See ya out there.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I ordered 20 lb test so we will see how it does.

I just got a Penn 8500 to go with my 7500 and 6500 so I'll have 3 rigs out now.

Bought a Penn 10' rod at the Outcast sale. Now if the water will just warm up a bit, I am ready to go.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

20 pound flouro should work just fine


----------

